# Early 1900 E.C.SIMMONS WESTMINSTER 28" WOOD RIM BICYCLE  Phoenix Cragslist



## GTs58 (May 3, 2015)

Not mine. 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/5000536012.html


----------

